# [réinstallation nouveau PC] quelques questions

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de me chercher un nouvel ordinateur (je pense commander le matériel bientôt), et j'ai donc quelques questions quant à l'installation de Gentoo sur ce nouvel ordinateur :

1) La première concerne le système de fichiers. Je pense installer sur de l'ext4, bonne idée? Par contre, il me semble que Grub ne gère pas l'ext4, donc je dois faire un /boot séparé en ext3?

2) La deuxième concerne ce que je peux garder de mon ancienne installation pour me faciliter la vie. Je doute de pouvoir conserver le kernel, trop de changements (32 bits -> 64 bits, Intel -> AMD), mais peut-être quelques fichiers de config? Si oui, lesquels? Ou vaut-il mieux tout reprendre à 0? Je pense que je peux au moins garder les fichiers de config de mon home, mais ceux du système (genre package.use, package.keyword, world, etc)?

3) Enfin, y a-t-il des risques niveau compatibilité à prendre une carte mère trop récente (chipset 880G-SB850)? Sachant que j'utilise la branche instable de Gentoo.

Merci d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## Tom_

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) La première concerne le système de fichiers. Je pense installer sur de l'ext4, bonne idée? Par contre, il me semble que Grub ne gère pas l'ext4, donc je dois faire un /boot séparé en ext3?

 

La version de Grub présente dans Portage supporte l'ext4 via un patch. Sinon, Grub2 le supporte nativement. Donc, tu peux faire une install en ext4, quasiment les yeux fermés.  :Wink: 

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Enfin, y a-t-il des risques niveau compatibilité à prendre une carte mère trop récente (chipset 880G-SB850)? Sachant que j'utilise la branche instable de Gentoo.

 

C'est plus lié au kernel que tu utilise qu'à autre chose. Si tu as une carte mère récente, essaye de prendre un noyau récent, ca te permettra d'avoir un meilleur support.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

1) Le peu que j'ai lu sur Grub2 ne m'a pas franchement convaincu, ça m'a paru plus compliqué qu'autre chose, donc je vais sûrement rester sur Grub. Mais s'il inclue le support ext4, c'est parfait! Mais niveau performances, y a-t-il vraiment un gain en choisissant autre chose que l'ext4? J'ai entendu parler de systèmes plus rapides, ça change vraiment quelque chose?

3) C'est bien ce qui me semblait. Donc comme j'utilise la branche instable (et que je compte continuer), je devrais avoir un kernel suffisamment récent pour supporter une carte mère récente, non?

----------

## Chr0nos

pour ma part pour le fs je préfere du ext3

ensuite pour /usr/portage/ le btrfs es vraiment au poil (pleins de petits fichiers et en cas de pépins ils sont recup via un emerge --sync => autant y aller les yeux fermées, 2go suffisent pour cette partition)

quand a tes partitions personelles tout dépénd de ce que tu compte y stoquer  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

Et pourquoi ext3 plus que ext4? 

Je ne connais pas le btrfs, va falloir que je me renseigne un peu. Quels sont ses principaux avantages? Ce serait juste pour /usr/portage?

Pour mes partitions personnelles, elles sont actuellement en ext3 et je pensais passer en ext4. J'y stocke un peu de tout, documents textes, images, vidéos, musiques, etc. Pour les documents, je veux principalement un FS "solide". La rapidité est plus que secondaire.

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai encore une petite question : j'ai entendu dire que le SATA 3 est désormais utilisable sous linux, mais malgré des recherches, je ne trouve pas comment en activer le support dans le kernel... Est-ce vrai? Si oui, quelle est l'option à activer? Merci d'avance!

----------

